# Framus 9 string guitar...(yes, really)



## FRAMUS-9-STRING (Jun 7, 2008)

I have an ivory and natural maple colour Framus 9 string electric guitar...Had it for around 20 years...picked it up used at a pawn shop...couldn't turn it down!

I has the top three strings doubled, so it sounds a bit like a 12 string when chording...

I HAD a 'whammy bar' but the bar is missing...

B in Toronto


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

pics. now.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 7, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Jun 7, 2008)

my bad, i didnt see your posts.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 7, 2008)

Greetings fellow Torontonian!


----------



## FYP666 (Jun 7, 2008)

!!!

Oh yeah,


----------



## FRAMUS-9-STRING (Jun 12, 2008)

Hi all...

Here's a link to a pic of my Framus 9 string guitar...

http://i196.photobucket.com/albums/aa12/fierofanatic/framus-9-string.jpg

B in Toronto


----------



## Shannon (Jun 12, 2008)

It has the same premise as the 9-string Matt Pike from High On Fire uses. 

First Act - Products - Custom Guitars - Double Cutaway 9-string - Matt Pike


----------



## Chris (Jun 13, 2008)

Welcome. Let me know when you convert to a Schecter diehard like the rest of this site, and I'll happily change your username.


----------



## FRAMUS-9-STRING (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah, but...the whole point of my 9 string is not to go 'lower' (like to a low 'B')...It's obviously to make the sound closer to a 12 string electric, right?

and, Schecter doesn't MAKE a 9 string...

so, I guess I'm gonna have to stay with the Framus, eh?

for the heck of it, I have tried to find other '9-string' electrics...and acoustics...

a few, like Alvarez make/make them...Halo is going to be doing one...

I think that the new Halo should be called the Halo 'Framus'...heh heh heh

seriously, when I DID have 9 strings on the 'ol Framus, it hada very interesting sound...

I was thinking of wiring the upper pickup so it would just pick up the three top strings...

that way, by changing the polarity of the pickup line and combining it with the lower pickup's output - you could get a sort of phased / harmonic...

well, maybe...

nevertheless, the whole point of this forum seems to be for extended bass 7-strings...I just thought you guys/gals would be interested in seeing a guitar with a 'different' premise...

obviously, if Halo is gonna be making one - there must be interest in the idea...still...and given that my old Framus is over 30 years old now, that idea's been around for a while...

there have been 10 stringers too...check Wikipedia...

Brian


----------



## Desecrated (Jun 13, 2008)

I appreciate it. I've never seen a 9-string before, only the bc rich 10-strings, but I like the idea.


----------



## Ishan (Jun 13, 2008)

The 10 strings BC Rich gives me strong GAS attacks from time to time


----------



## Randy (Jun 13, 2008)




----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's a pretty cool concept. Welcome!


----------



## Niels (Jun 13, 2008)

Chris said:


> Welcome. Let me know when you convert to a Schecter diehard like the rest of this site, and I'll happily change your username.



ESP till death man 

Anyway, nice guitar man, I can see some really awesome applications in it


----------



## Trespass (Jun 13, 2008)

... Gretsch?



Also, nice guitfiddle! What guages do you use for the extra three strings?


----------



## doctibbles (Apr 10, 2012)

FRAMUS-9-STRING said:


> I have an ivory and natural maple colour Framus 9 string electric guitar...Had it for around 20 years...picked it up used at a pawn shop...couldn't turn it down!
> 
> I has the top three strings doubled, so it sounds a bit like a 12 string when chording...
> 
> ...



I do believe that was my guitar in the 60s


----------

